# Copy files 'TO' the 'Temporary Internet Files' folder



## ooeJack

Hello! Thanks for looking into this thread.

To make a long story short, I have a new HDD with not much on it, and I have an old HDD with all my other stuff on it. 

Some of that stuff is located in the 'Temporary Internet Files' folder. Game saves on online gaming sites such as Armorgames.com etc.

It allowed me to copy from the 'Temporary Internet Files' folder onto a USB easily and without trouble. Whereas when I put my USB on the other computer, and try to copy them onto the Temp Internet Files folder of my new HDD, it just does not give me the option to.

I've looked into this a bit, and have discovered that there is no physical folder. I've gone to where I am supposed to, the Document Settings -> Local Settings ect. and it's not there. I guess that's the technical reason why it won't let me copy files to there, because there is no physical folder.

What I am asking is: Is there a way to copy files 'TO' the 'Temporary Internet Files' folder?

I emphasise the 'TO' as I've only seen information on google in regards to copying files 'FROM' the 'Temporary Internet Files' folder.

I hope you folks can help me out on this one. 

Cheers,


ooeJack


----------



## johnb35

I don't think game saves should be stored in your temporary internet files for the simple fact that if you run a temp file cleaner, they will get deleted.  The reason why you can't see the folder is because you need to allow to view hidden files and folders and sometimes you have to allow to show protected system files.  So the theory of saving game saves to the temporary file folder is a bad idea.


----------



## ooeJack

johnb35 said:


> sometimes you have to allow to show protected system files.



Hey, I didn't notice this before, and yes, now I see the folder. Thank you very much.


ooeJack


----------

